# how big to make buck barn



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I have 3 boys; well one is just little but...I want to build a seperate barn for them, what size would you recommend. It gets pretty cold here in PA, I was thinking 4x8....4' high by 4' long by 8' deep. thinking that will keep the heat in? what do you all think? :shrug:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

What size of goats? Will it be enclosed or open to a pasture? Will they have some room to get away from each other during feeding time?

4x4x8 seems small if they are standard size.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I have mini goats, a mini boer, mini nubian and dwarf nigerian. I hadn't thought about feeding..but they will have a large pasture,


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We have big group calf hutches for our bucks, they are around 8 or 9' by 10' We put plywood over half the front opening to keep snow out and it works really nice for bucks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My 3 boys share a shed,, it is 4x8 in front then the rear is 4x6.....sort of like a hallway leading into a stall. Since it is attached to my existing barn for my girls it has a high roof so I built benches inside about 2 feet high and partially enclosed them so they have boxes to keep warm in.
Feeding time from mid spring thru early winter is done outside in their yard so that each has their own pan and own space, in winter...when feeding inside the shed, each has their own pan and I supervise while they eat so there is no fighting. 2 separate hay racks inside for winter/wet weather feeding and one large one outside. They seem to be doing fine with this setup.

If all you want is shelter for them Since the mini boer and mini nubi are a bit larger than the nigi an 8x8 "box" would work....keep in mind though that if you plan to make it just 4 feet high, you'll have a hard time getting in to clean it out and the boys will likely be on top of it if you make it with a flat roof.


----------

